# 2006 Titan w/ 26 Series SnoWay



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

For those that have asked, and those who haven't, here are a few pics of my Titan with the 7'6" SnoWay 26 Series plow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Was just thinking Ill have to get some pics of my snoway aswell. Looks great though!!!! How do you like it?

Cheers


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Xoopiter-Jeff;436899 said:


> Was just thinking Ill have to get some pics of my snoway aswell. Looks great though!!!! How do you like it?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Love it. As matter of fact, I'll be setting up my other truck (3500HD Dump in the background) with all SnoWay equipment next year. My local dealer is great!!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Not bad, and not much front sag noticed. I do have to ask, though, why you didn't outfit the 3500 first as the better work truck.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

linycctitan;436904 said:


> Thanks. Love it. As matter of fact, I'll be setting up my other truck (3500HD Dump in the background) with all SnoWay equipment next year. My local dealer is great!!


Im liking mine to. I have an 8 foot 29 on my F250. The only thing that made me want to go western over snoway was the wings, but apparently there is a set being created by an aftermarket manufacturer. Snoway might lead by technology but they need to have the accessories!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great lookin' Titan! Take good care of it and it'll take good care of you!

Xoopiter-Jeff- Lets see some pics, bud!!! 

-mike


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

YardMedic;436908 said:


> Not bad, and not much front sag noticed. I do have to ask, though, why you didn't outfit the 3500 first as the better work truck.


Mainly residentials this year, as I am just getting back into it. Took a 3 year break from plowing. The dump is too big for the resi's and I only have 2 very small lots, so might as well keep banking the $$ until next August, then I'll be getting the 9'1" V and a spreader to handle the commercials that we will (hopefully) be servicing next year.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Great looking setup, I bet it will work great for you. Looks like the truck handles it well too. 
Good luck with getting back into snowplowing, hope it's a good season for you.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet looking truck i have always liked the titans.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great!
Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i pulled the tundra upto the boss plow to see how it would look with a plow.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;437101 said:


> I pulled the Tundra up to the Boss plow to see how it would look with a plow.


Does anybody have any photos that show a newer Tundra ('07 or '08 model) with a plow mounted, or in use?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to all for your comments. Hopefully it will be a decent season for all of us.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

are there LED's low on the grill? Looks like the blade blocks them while its up. If so you might wanna raise them up.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

BSDeality;437268 said:


> are there LED's low on the grill? Looks like the blade blocks them while its up. If so you might wanna raise them up.


Yes they are LED's, but they are not for plowing, they are blue for the FD. I have ambers in the rear for use during plowing.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Titans and Tundras are some sharp trucks I hope the can stand the abuse if they can i'll look at buying one of them in the future. I had a 86.5 Nissan hard body and it was a great truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking truck. I met a guy last year that has plowed 2 full seasons with his Titan and is very happy with it. He pulls his landscape trailer with it also and has put 2 rear ends in it. He said it is from goosing it with the trailer on. I think the Titan would be my choice if I bought a small pickup. Good luck with it.


----------



## king_titan (Oct 26, 2007)

what dealer you working with. looking to get my 07 titan outfitted with a snoway....how much was your set up?? looks really good


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

That tundra would look sweet with a nice new boss!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

when you get the plow on that dump those two trucks will be an awesome team


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

that plow looks real good on your truck.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

king_titan;441460 said:


> what dealer you working with. looking to get my 07 titan outfitted with a snoway....how much was your set up?? looks really good


Thanks. I use Fanelli Industries in Bohemia, I deal with Tom Cole (salesman) & Lenny Fanelli Jr., their customer service is unbeatable. I got this setup for 4000 installed. It would be a bit of a ride for you, but they do very clean work and stand behind everything they touch 110%. I have done business with them in the past and have nothing bad to say about them at all. They are the only dealer around that offers "Storm Service", if I was to run into a problem in the middle of a storm at 3am, with 1 phone call they will have a tech at the shop within an hour to get you back up and running. Very hard to find that kind of service anywhere these days. Best of luck and keep me posted. I love my Titan & SnoWay is definately the way to go.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

DBL;441614 said:


> when you get the plow on that dump those two trucks will be an awesome team


Yeah, I can't wait. Hopefully we'll get at least a few plowable events this year to ease the burden of setting up the dump for next year.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I think your setup looks great! I have to agree, why set up the dump if you don't need it yet. No need to use a bigger truck than needed with gas as high as it is.
HEY GOLD PRO if you want a plow on that Tundra then why don't I see that Dakota / Blizzard setup anymore?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;441710 said:


> I think your setup looks great! I have to agree, why set up the dump if you don't need it yet. No need to use a bigger truck than needed with gas as high as it is.
> HEY GOLD PRO if you want a plow on that Tundra then why don't I see that Dakota / Blizzard setup anymore?


sold the dakota, just wasnt enough truck for our needs, it was too small and plowed like garbage, so we replaced it with the red dodge its a 2500 with an 8.0 v10, should do the trick, lol


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*First push under her belt!!*

Well, got to push a bit last Thursday night. Accumulations ranged from 1"-4.5" of heavy snow/sleet mix. Titan did great, as did the SnoWay. Unfortunately, since it was dark I didn't take any pics, but hey, there's always next time!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice setup linycctitan that sno-way would go very nice with my silver 150


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;441723 said:


> sold the dakota, just wasnt enough truck for our needs, it was too small and plowed like garbage, so we replaced it with the red dodge its a 2500 with an 8.0 v10, should do the trick, lol


I thought you said in many other threads ou liked how the Dakota plowed? But now your saying it plowed like garbage?

Not trying to start an argument, but, I'm sure you've said you liked it before.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Stuffdeer;459155 said:


> I thought you said in many other threads ou liked how the Dakota plowed? But now your saying it plowed like garbage?
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, but, I'm sure you've said you liked it before.


well i said it was an awesome driveway truck, but thats it, we also plow some really big commercials, and it wasnt enough truck. its pure small size made it a great driveway truck BUT it was too light, and just couldent push the snow like the 2500's

EDIT: and it blew a few trannys plowing, with only 30k on the clock. just wasnt beefy enough.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

here ya go. A Turd.. oh I mean Tundra w/ a northman plow.


----------



## yellowgables (Nov 17, 2008)

linycctitan;436897 said:


> For those that have asked, and those who haven't, here are a few pics of my Titan with the 7'6" SnoWay 26 Series plow.


Did you have any fitment issues with the mounting kit? On the Sno-way web site it says that some trimming may need to be done. Nice truck . . Nice plow . . Thanks


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

yellowgables;639389 said:


> Did you have any fitment issues with the mounting kit? On the Sno-way web site it says that some trimming may need to be done. Nice truck . . Nice plow . . Thanks


Thanks for the comments. No fitment issues at all and no trimming needed, you just lose the tow hooks though. If you are looking to set up a Titan, I strongly recommend the SnoWay. If you're truck is an '04-07 you should also consider a 2" leveling kit for the front. If its an '08 or newer just a set of Timbrens and you'll be good to go.


----------



## yellowgables (Nov 17, 2008)

Great news.My 07 has bilstein struts and a 2 inch lift kit so that will work out great. What can you tell me about the plow itself ? I was thinking about the hand held remote . . . any suggestions ? Let it snow . . . let it snow . . . let it snow. Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep, sounds like you're already one step ahead. The plow is great, down pressure is priceless, both remotes are hand held, its up to you if you want to go with the wireless or not. I didn't only becuase I've heard of some instances where wi-fi interference would render it useless in some areas and didn't want to take the chance. They may have made adjustment so that can not happen now. SnoWay is really great and proactive when it comes to any issues and any dealer that I've dealt with (all 2 in my area! lol) have been very helpful. Best of luck, keep me posted with your progress, and happy holidays to you as well. Don't forget to post pics when you get her set up!!


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have a Titan. I tried to put a Snow Way on but they said it wouldn't fit. I ended up buying a 7 ft Boss sport duty. I plan to use it the same as you ( residential driveways, small lots, etc.) I hope the plow will be enough.

Jayson


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looking sharp! hope it works out well for you!


----------

